# post op wound infection



## JulieK (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a patient who had an abdominal hysterectomy and ten days later was seen for a post-op wound infection.  A different clinician in the same practice cleansed the wound, packed and dressed it.  My question is, is this a billable visit or would it be included in the global? I am confused as to whether post-op complications are included in the global period if there is no return to OR.  Could someone please answer my question.  Thank you.


----------



## kvangoor (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, it would be in the global. Any visits related to the surgery are included in the global period, even if there are complications. If there are seperate problems adressed during the visit then it would be billable, with the 24 modifier appended.


----------



## JulieK (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

